# تاتو مؤقت روووعه يميزك في مناسباتك الزواجات



## مسوقة26 (1 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله *
*اليوم جايبه لكم تاتو مؤقت روووعه يميزك في مناسباتك الزواجات او حتى الى زوجك مع اللانجري روووعه *
*ملاحضات مهم يرجى قرائتها قبل الطلب لان فيها رد على كل استفساراتكم *
*التاتو مؤقت يضل حسب موضع الاستخدام ان كان قريب او بعيد عن اماك استخدام الماء مثلآ التاتو الموضوع في الصدر يدوم اكثر من الموضوع في المعصم *
*يوضع على جلد نضيف خالي من الكريمات او العطور بعد وضع التاتو لاتنشفيه بالمنشفه اتركيه ينشف لحاله *
*ادا حبيتي تشيليه بقطعة استون او الماي والصابون *
*حبيت انبهكم الى نقطه هو يا انكم تستخدموها وقت الدوره او حطوها في محلات غير عن محلات الوضوء لانها تمنع وصول الماء او شيلوها قبل الوضوء *
*ونقطه ثانيه في استكر على شكل صليب ياليت لو تشيلوه وماتستخدمه




*
*سعر البكج بـ 75 ريال فففففففففقط على فكره ينباع في باقي المنتديات ب 100 ريال بس عندي غير



*
*يوجد داخل كل بكج 5 استكرات *
*نجي الى صور البكج والاستكرات الي داخله *
*

*

*



*


*صور الى الاستكرات على الجسم من موقع شانيل *
*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


*نجي الى طريقة الاستخدام *

*1. اول شي تقصين القطعه اللي عاجبتج *

*

*

*

*



*2. تأخذين قطعه مبلله بالماي *

*

*


*3. تحطين التاتو عاليد واتحطين فوقها القطعه المبلله بالماي وتنطرين دقيقه كامله *

*

*

*

*





*4. بعدين اتشلين الزقه *

*

*

*5. اهني انطبع التاتو عاليد وهذا الشكل النهائي *

*ظ

و*

*وهدا رابط اليوتيوب يوضح طريقة الاستخدام *
*شاهدوه قبل لاتستخدموه ضرورررري *
*<EMBED height=350 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/5LD6O...eat wmode="transparent"></EMBED>ure=related*


للتواصل من داخل المنتدى رساله على الخاص خارج المنتدى على الايميل 
<<< رسايل فقط لا اقبل الاضافه




[email protected]


----------



## kafh (2 مارس 2012)

*رد: تاتو مؤقت روووعه يميزك في مناسباتك الزواجات*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

______________________________​
دخون دوسري ورشوش وخمريات فاخرة من ام فيصل منتجات فاخرة 


* 

مئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
منتديات|تويتر|فيس بوك|محركات بحث|مطبوعات|جرائد|مدونات|شاشات عرض|مهرجانات 
التسويق لاعمالك باحتراف فقط 1600 شهريا
 عروض خاصة للاعمال المستمرة لاكثر من شهرين 




*​


----------

